# Phonetical transcription of German "Kunststube"



## sneeka2

Hi,

ich suche nach phonetischen Schreibweisen des Wortes "Kunststube" (IPA: [kʊnst'ʃtuːbə]) in so vielen verschiedenen Schriftsystemen wie möglich. Wenn ihr wißt, wie dieses Wort korrekt ausgesprochen wird und es mir in einer anderen Schreibweise anbieten könnt wäre ich sehr dankbar.

Bisher habe ich:

クンストゥシュトゥベ (Katakana, Japanisch)
군수두슈두베 (Hangul, Koreanisch)

Gruß!


----------



## hao.aijia

كنستشتوبة 
Arabisch


----------



## sneeka2

hao.aijia said:


> كنستشتوبة



Vielen Dank! Wie nah kommt das denn von der Aussprache her ran? Wie würde es "rückübersetzt" klingen?


----------



## Hutschi

Russisch
*Кунст-штубє  *

(In Russisch schreibt man hier statt є е. Phonetisch würde ich es aber eher als є annähern, das aber eigentlich in dieser Position nicht vorkommt.)

Korrekte Rechtschreibung wäre "*штубе*"  
http://www.houz.ru/archives/83

Für "Kunst" siehe auch *Кунст-кабинет *
http://www.kunstkamera.ru/history/encyclopedia/collection/kunst_kabinet/ 


Deutsch:
*Kunst-schtubä*


----------



## sneeka2

Hutschi said:


> Кунст-штубє



Hervorragend, Danke, aber das sind ziemlich viele Optionen für jemanden der kein Russisch spricht/liest. 

Was wäre denn als Aussprachehilfe am verständlichsten? *Кунст-штубє*, *Кунстштубє*, *Кунст-штубе* oder *Кунстштубе*.

Persönlich würde ich ja Кунстштубе wählen; grammatikalisch korrekt und ohne Bindestrich.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich würde auch Кунстштубе wählen, da es orthografisch korrekt ist.

Die Schreibung mit Bindestrich habe ich im Internet gefunden. Vielleicht ist sie übersichtlicher. 

Da ich nicht wusste, wofür Du es brauchst, habe ich die Varianten angegeben. Es ist immer gut, etwas Kontext mit anzugeben.

Wenn russische Muttersprachler es lesen sollten, könnten sie es gegebenenfalls korrigieren.


----------



## sneeka2

"Kunststube" ist der Titel eines Projektes das potentiell von Leuten vieler verschiedener Nationalitäten gesehen wird, und da es nicht gerade das intuitivste Wort ist (besonders das _stst_ in der Mitte) würde ich gerne eine Aussprachehilfe mit angeben.

Vielen Dank nochmals!


----------



## dec-sev

Falls du nach einer _*phonetischen *_Schreibweise suchst, glaube ich dass, [кунстшубэ] besser passt. Das „e“ im „Stube“ ähnelt  mehr dem Russischen  „э“, als dem Russischen „e“. Das Russische „e“ klingt in den Wörter wie „мебель“ oder  „белый“ mehr oder weniger wie das Deutsche  „e“  im „mehr“. Also, meiner Meinung nach, ist es besser  [кунстшубэ] zu wählen. 



sneeka2 said:


> Was wäre denn als Aussprachehilfe am verständlichsten? *Кунст-штубє*, *Кунстштубє*, *Кунст-штубе* oder *Кунстштубе*.


Es wäre verständlicher, wenn du die Betonnung des Wortes bezeichnetest. 
_Кунстштýбэ_. Im Russischen stellen wir das Betunungszeichen _*nicht vor *_der Sible, auf die die Betonnung fällt, sondern auf den betonnten Laut (Buchstabe).  Oder gibt es zwei Betonungen im Deutschen Wort? _K*u*nstst*u*be. _



sneeka2 said:


> Persönlich würde ich ja Кунстштубе wählen; grammatikalisch korrekt und ohne Bindestrich.


Die Rede ist von einer phonetischen Schreibweise, falls ich es richtig verstehe. In der Schreibweise, die du angegeben hast (IPA: [kʊnst'ʃtuːbə]), gibt es keinen Bindestrich. Ich glaube, im Russischen ist er auch unnötig. 
Was das *Wort *_*штубе*_ angeht, habe ich es im keinen Wörterbuch gefunden. Es soll ziemlich vor kurzem im Russischen im Gebrauch sein, und ich weiß nicht, ob es irgendeine Regel für die Schreibenweise des Wortes gibt. 
Vielleicht, ist _штубе_ mit „e“ Ok, aber das Russische „e“ macht den Konsonant, der vor dem „e“ steht, „weich“ klingen. Und ich schlisse nicht aus, das die Leute, die nicht wissen, dass Was Wort ins Russisch aus dem Deutschen kam, „e“ im „штубе“ als das Russische „e“ im „мебель“ aussprachen können.


----------



## Frank78

Was ist eigentlich eine Kunststube? Ein Atellier? 

DIe Betonung liegt nicht auf dem ersten u, dec-sev. Ku*n*stst*u*be (erstes u kurz, zweites lang)


----------



## dec-sev

Frank78 said:


> Was ist eigentlich eine Kunststube? Ein Atellier?


Es geht um ein Project, begabte Leute zu unterstützen, ich vermute. Noch eine Frage  Was ist ein intuitives Wort?


----------



## sneeka2

dec-sev said:


> [кунстшубэ]



Da schließe ich mich dann doch dem Muttersprachler an, danke!



dec-sev said:


> Es geht um ein Project, begabte Leute zu unterstützen, ich vermute. Noch eine Frage  Was ist ein intuitives Wort?



Sowas in der Richtung, Kunst spielt auf jeden Fall eine Rolle. 

Ich glaube ich habe schon zu lange nicht mehr in Deutschland gelebt, meine Ausdrucksweise läßt scheinbar zu wünschen übrig. Mit "nicht sehr intuitiv" meinte ich, daß viele nicht-Deutsche erstmal über das Wort stolpern. Kunstt— Kunschututu— Kuntu— *English expletive*—...


----------



## sokol

In slawischen Sprachen (geschrieben mit lateinischem Alphabet):
In Slavic languages using Latin alphabet (= Czech, Slovak, Slovenian, Croatian-Bosnian-Serbian; but for Polish see below):

*kunstštube*
(or more precisely, if you take into account that most German native speakers do not use voiced plosives ever):
*kunstštupe*
(or if you also represent aspiration; thus this spelling could be called "Romanes" spelling for those Romanes dialects which use Slavic alphabets, as in Slavic languages aspiration usually is not represented):
*khunstštupe*

Polish (with no aspiration represented):
*kunstsztupe (kunstsztube)
*
Hungarian (again, no aspiration represented):
*kunsztstupe (kunsztstube)
*
French (as with Slavic, no aspiration represented, and the voiced plosive thing ;-):
*counstchtoupé (counstchtoubé)* (or) *counstchtouper (counstchtouber)*
(I'm not sure though if French native speakers would know how to pronounce this as the word contains consonant clusters unfamiliar to them.)

Spanish (same as with French):
*cunstchtupe (cunstchtube)*
(Here it is difficult to decide which letter should represent German "sch"; I chose "ch".)


----------



## dec-sev

sneeka2 said:


> Sowas in der Richtung, Kunst spielt auf jeden Fall eine Rolle.


Es würde interessant zu wissen, welche Rolle Stube spielt  Meine zweite Vermutung ist, dass es um Art House geht, wo Art, würde ich sagen, auch eine Rolle spielt  Um seriös zu sein, als ich sehe, nicht alle Deutschen scheinen einen Begriff vom Wort zu haben.


----------



## Frank78

"Stube" means basically room. It´s a bit old fashioned but a lot of people still say "Wohnstube"="Wohnzimmer, "Schlafstube"=Schlafzimmer

or "Stubenhocker"=couch potato


----------



## hao.aijia

sneeka2 said:


> Vielen Dank! Wie nah kommt das denn von der Aussprache her ran? Wie würde es "rückübersetzt" klingen?



Ha rückübersetzt würde es so klingen: Kuunststuba. Es gibt keine weise, "e" auf Arabisch auszusprechen.  Man benutzt kurze und lange Vokale auf Arabisch, aber mit einem fremden Wort muss man lange Vokale benutzen, sodass die Leute das Wort richtig aussprechen können (kurze Vokale sind nicht geschrieben, so müsse man das Wort schon kennen, es richtig auszusagen).


----------



## sokol

Armenisch könnt ich noch anbieten; mit Deutsch "b" = Armenisch "b":

խունստշտուբը

bzw. "b = p":

խունստշտուպը


----------



## jazyk

I've never seen it in Portuguese, but if we had to write it according to Portuguese spelling rules, maybe we could have something like cunststube. But the problem is that there are too many consonants for us, so I guess most Portuguese speakers would find that word scary.


----------



## Frank06

Hi,

If I had to write down this word for somebody who doesn't read IPA, I'd go for _koensjtsjtoebe_.

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## hao.aijia

Write it down for whom?  If it was for an English speaker, that wouldn't work at all.  You'd have to say "koonst-shtoobeh" to get Americans to pronounce it right.


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek:

Κουνστστούμπε


----------



## sneeka2

sokol said:


> In slawischen Sprachen:
> 
> *kunstštube*, *kunstštupe*, *khunstštupe*, *kunstsztupe (kunstsztube)*...



Wow, Danke. Glaubst Du, daß es notwendig ist es gesondert in alternativen Lateinischen Schreibungen wiederzugeben? Oder würden Sprecher slawischer Sprachen zumindest ungefähr etwas mit dem Wort anzufangen wissen? (s.u.)



hao.aijia said:


> Write it down for whom?  If it was for an English speaker, that wouldn't work at all.  You'd have to say "koonst-shtoobeh" to get Americans to pronounce it right.



The point is not necessarily to get everybody to pronounce it _right_, just to give them more of a _feeling_ for the word. English speakers tend to see _*cunt*-something-something_, which is not good. 
I was thinking the IPA writing might work best for English speakers. Even if you can't really read IPA, you can at least sort of see the "rhythm" of the word. In the context I'm using it it's just a name, the meaning and correct pronunciation is irrelevant.



dec-sev said:


> Es würde interessant zu wissen, welche Rolle Stube spielt  Meine zweite Vermutung ist, dass es um Art House geht, wo Art, würde ich sagen, auch eine Rolle spielt  Um seriös zu sein, als ich sehe, nicht alle Deutschen scheinen einen Begriff vom Wort zu haben.



Wie oben erwähnt wurde, "Kunststube" bezeichnet eine Art Atelier oder Handwerksladen. Oft hat eine Kunststube eine Werkstatt, in der kleine Holzarbeiten hergestellt und verkauft werden, alternativ eine Gallerie.



hao.aijia said:


> Ha rückübersetzt würde es so klingen: Kuunststuba. Es gibt keine weise, "e" auf Arabisch auszusprechen.  Man benutzt kurze und lange Vokale auf Arabisch, aber mit einem fremden Wort muss man lange Vokale benutzen, sodass die Leute das Wort richtig aussprechen können (kurze Vokale sind nicht geschrieben, so müsse man das Wort schon kennen, es richtig auszusagen).



Noch eine Frage: Welche Nationalitäten würden mit "كنستشتوبة" etwas anfangen können? Araber, Kurden, Afghanen, Pakistanen....?

*Vielen Dank an alle, die bisher eine Schreibung vorgeschlagen haben! Much appreciated! *


----------



## hao.aijia

Araber können كونستشتوبة verstehen.  Ich weiss nicht von die anderen.


----------



## Skraal

Devanagri: कुंस्ट्श्टुबे
Gujarati: કુંસ્ટ્શ્ટુબે
Gurmukhi (Punjabi): ਕੁਂਸ੍ਟ੍ਸ਼੍ਟੁਬੇ
Bengali: কুন্স্ট্শ্টূবে
Malayalam: കുന്സ്ട്ശ്ടുബെ
Urdu (Pakistan): ﻛﹹﻨﺴﭩﺸﭩﹹﺒﮯ

Der gemeine Inder hätte sicherlich mit dem „nstst“-Cluster seine Probleme und die „t“s würden retroflex ausgesprochen, ansonsten bliebe die Aussprache erhalten.


----------



## sneeka2

Fantastisch, danke!


----------



## Skraal

Kein Problem.
Hier noch was „einheimisches“: in drei deutschen Schreibschriften und in Mainzer und Schwabacher Fraktur:
(als Bild im Anhang)


----------



## sneeka2

Ahh, die gute alte Kunftftube. Vielleicht verwende ich das sogar, ist eine nette Idee.


----------



## Hutschi

Es ist kein "f" sondern ein ſ.  (Langes "s")

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Langes_s

Kunſtſtube.

Manchmal gibt es eine entsprechende Ligatur.


----------



## sneeka2

Danke Hutschi, dessen bin ich mir durchaus bewußt. 
Hätte mehr Smilies verwenden sollen.


----------



## Hutschi

Ok, Sneeka, dann war es vielleicht ein Hinweis für die anderen.


----------



## ilocas2

I don't agree with the post #12 for Czech. 

Czech:

kchunstštůbe


----------



## swindaff

Auf Italienisch ist das nicht einfach, weil es kein [ ʃ ]+Konzonant gibt.
Ich schlage  "_Cunshtshtube_" oder "_Cunschtschtube_" vor.


----------



## Hutschi

Das erste "s" ist kein ʃ-Konsonant. (Außer in Dialekten und in lokaler Umgangssprache: "Kunschtstube") Bei Dialekten gibt es dann noch sowas wie Kunstschtuub/Kunschtschtuub.

Müsste es nicht italienisch "_Cunstschtube_" sein? (Der Faden ist sehr alt. Wie ist eigentlich damals das Projekt gelaufen - falls Sneeka2 zufällig noch mitliest)?


----------



## swindaff

Hutschi said:


> Das erste "s" ist kein ʃ-Konsonant.


Entschuldigung! 


Hutschi said:


> Müsste es nicht italienisch "_Cunst*scht*ube_" sein? *Auf Italienisch haben wir kien "scht". Fuer uns ist "st" --> [st]. Deshalb sind Cunstschtube und Cunstshtube beides moeglich.*


----------



## Hutschi

Alles klar. Danke.


----------



## anahiseri

sokol said:


> Spanish (same as with French):
> *cunstchtupe (cunstchtube)*
> (Here it is difficult to decide which letter should represent German "sch"; I chose "ch".)



*Spanisch:*
besser: *cúnst - shtu - be*
bei "sh" denken die meisten Spanier, so meine ich, an die englische Aussprache, hier die richtige. Das auseinanderhalten der Silben hilft. Sonst kann ein Spanier mit so vielen Konsonanten nichts anfangen. Ich nehme an, das *p* ist ein Fehler.


----------

